# Controlling ex wife!! Kinda long sorry....



## SandyM (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone else have problems with the x wife letting go??
Background info: married 6 years now, I have 2 kiddos and hubby has 3. His x is always changing our visits and saying sdaughter is sick, or sdaughter doesn't want to come, or sdaughter wants to go stay the night with us. It died down for the past year but has started back up again this summer. 
This week sdaughter was suppossed to come on Wed and stay until the end of the week for part of her summer visits with us.
X clls says she is sick.(yet on facebook all night) Then we learn from my husbands dad that s -daughter has plans to go there for the weeknd and when he should pick her up ? I clld x wife and asked if sdaughter was that sick what her thoughts were on sdaughter going to gparents house (gparents are my husbands parents) X says no 
she's not feeling well and I don't think she should go and that she had practice on Sat anyhow.... 
My h calls sdaughter later yest evening to check on her and she says oh well im not that sick and she really wanted to visit her gparents. H then calls his dad and says plans are still on and he could come get sdaughter from our house that we would pick her up early today from x's house. His dad says oh... I spoke to your x and she said to pick her up from her house and that sdaughter may bring a friend along as well. 
What bothered me is that x wife told me on the phone ...no sdaughter should not go to gparents and for us to pick up sdaughter in the am today.....but then turns around and calls her x inlaws and makes plans for sdaughter to be picked up from her house. 
She is driving me crazy! At the beginning when I was dating husband she threatened harm if I was around her kids and this month has yelled at me for me not to ever call her daughter again. 
She always manipulates the kids. Our 30 day for summer with sdaughter will end up being 15 due to constant things that come up. Does anyone else have these same issues? ... How do ya'll handle this?? 
I am so ready for her to be 18 so we won't have to deal with her!!


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Easiest thing - take her to court and tell them she is not complying with the custody order. You'll need to keep a record of the days/times she suppose do and doesn't - the arrangements made to make up those days if any and if she followed through. If she's causing enough trouble you may be able to get primary custody and she be the one with visitations.


----------

